# Do you agree with the firing of Mark Richt?



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2015)

I personally am ready for some change...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2015)

Do it matter?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes it does..


----------



## Milkman (Nov 29, 2015)

Who is Mark Richt ?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Who is Mark Richt ?



A man who was paid $77,000 per week to produce results


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

YES, its time to start over and if we still suck in 3 to 4 years start it all over again.

GO!!DAWGS!!FOR!!LIFE!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2015)

No, but it don't matter no more.


----------



## GA native (Nov 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> YES, its time to start over and if we still suck in 3 to 4 years start it all over again.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!FOR!!LIFE!!



Yes... we might soon long for these awful 9-3 seasons. With what, 12 bowl games in a row?

145-51 overall record
9-5 bowl record

I hope UGA has someone good lined up...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2015)

It won't matter as long as Saban is at Bama.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

GA native said:


> Yes... we might soon long for these awful 9-3 seasons. With what, 12 bowl games in a row?
> 
> 145-51 overall record
> 9-5 bowl record
> ...



It will be hard to replace those kind of results. Not every school can be like Bama or OSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2015)

Throwback said:


> A man who was paid $77,000 per week to produce results



Hmmmm..... Wonder what is going to happen on the Gus Bus since UGA fired the man that owned Auburn and Gus..


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2015)

It is time to turn the page. I really look forward to our future with Georgia football. Richt came in and made our program better and will leave with great influence. In the big picture it is Big business. We must be competitive against ranked teams and be in the mix for Championships.


----------



## rejfoxtrot (Nov 30, 2015)

This poll is incomplete. need to ask if voters actually attended UGA.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

rejfoxtrot said:


> This poll is incomplete. need to ask if voters actually attended UGA.



why?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

rejfoxtrot said:


> This poll is incomplete. need to ask if voters actually attended UGA.



and your point is??


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> It won't matter as long as Saban is at Bama.



We should be winning our division. They are not in it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> We should be winning our division.



Florida is back doing that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> YES, its time to start over and if we _still suck_ in 3 to 4 years start it all over again.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!FOR!!LIFE!!



define "still suck."  because if 9-3 or 10-3 is "suck"...then I hate to hear what 6-6 means.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Who is Mark Richt ?



He will be on a milk carton---missed


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree overpaid for the results he got lazy just coasting along on that big check. Good guy but just couldn,t inspire his players to achive greatness like alot of other coaches look at sabina and look at sweeeny they motivate folks to give it all> ( look at their results)


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> define "still suck."  because if 9-3 or 10-3 is "suck"...then I hate to hear what 6-6 means.



who did we beat not to suck this year and what was their record (http://www.dawgbone.net/schedule.html),how many ranked teams have Ga. beat in the past few years. How bout the big games that we just can't get ready for, it goes on and on...


anyways here are some stats to look at and the link
http://gridironnow.com/making-the-case-against-mark-richt/


Georgia hasn’t won an SEC title since 2005
Georgia has played for the SEC title only twice since then, the same number of times as Missouri, which entered the SEC in 2012.
Eight times since Richt took over in Athens, an SEC team has won the national championship; in that same time Georgia has yet to play for one.
Georgia has a 16-9 record vs. Power 5 opponents in the past three seasons.
Georgia is 14-21 vs. ranked teams since 2008.
Since 2008, when Georgia’s decline under Richt began, the Bulldogs have finished the season unranked (three) more often than they have finished ranked in the top 10 (two).
Georgia has suffered a loss by at least 18 points in nine of the past 10 seasons.
Georgia failed to show up as an almost two-touchdown favorite against a bad Florida team last season, losing 38-20. This is problematic on two fronts. One, Richt is 5-9 against the Gators. Two, Richt’s teams have come to suffer at least one head-scratching loss per season as a considerable favorite. Last season, it was Florida and South Carolina. In 2013, it was Missouri and Vanderbilt.
All of this despite having an average recruiting ranking of 8th since 2008, according to 24/7 Sports, and a dazzling array of individual talent including Matthew Stafford, Knowshon Moreno, AJ Green, Orson Charles, Jarvis Jones, Justin Houston, Alec Ogletree, Bacarri Rambo, Todd Gurley and now Nick Chubb.
time for it to change.

Georgia has played seven football seasons since 2008. That’s a healthy abstract from which definitive conclusions can be drawn. Looking at those seasons, it’s clear they fit into a tight and predictable pattern: win eight or 10 games, lose a game to an inferior team, get blown out once, probably lose to Florida, almost certainly beat Georgia Tech, fail to win any type of championship and end the season in a second-tier bowl.

Bulldog fans now have to ask themselves if that is good enough.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> It will be hard to replace those kind of results. Not every school can be like Bama or OSU.



There in lies the rub...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> who did we beat not to suck this year and what was their record (http://www.dawgbone.net/schedule.html),how many ranked teams have Ga. beat in the past few years. How bout the big games that we just can't get ready for, it goes on and on...
> 
> 
> anyways here are some stats to look at and the link
> ...



I was just under the impression that 9-3 quantified as "suck."


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I was just under the impression that 9-3 quantified as "suck."



like I said who did we beat to get to 9 and 3 and look at their record for this year. Yes we sucked this year and we are at 9 and 3 cause there are aother teams that sucked as bad as we did ...Auburn, GT, South Carolina ,Missouri ,  Vanderbilt......


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> It will be hard to replace those kind of results. Not every school can be like Bama or OSU.



But every school expects to.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Well-those that wanted Mark Richt gone-have gotten their wish......Happy 2016 Season, etc......


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

rejfoxtrot said:


> This poll is incomplete. need to ask if voters actually attended UGA.



Yes I did. BBA - Accounting Class of 1975.



nickel back said:


> who did we beat not to suck this year and what was their record (http://www.dawgbone.net/schedule.html),how many ranked teams have Ga. beat in the past few years. How bout the big games that we just can't get ready for, it goes on and on...
> 
> 
> anyways here are some stats to look at and the link
> ...



This ^.

I have mixed feelings about it. There are CFB programs out there that would bankrupt themselves for consistent year in year out 10-2, 9-3 seasons. Mark Richt is as good as they come but he has gotten stale and can't win the big games that put you in contention. The problem isn't recruiting and talent, evidenced by the number of UGA players going to the Not For Long every year. Therefore, the problem is coaching.

The question that must be answered now is who is the "next level" *available* coach out there to put UGA in the mix?

I have my doubts Smart is that coach.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, time for a change, but please Lord do not let us be what UT has been since Fulmer was relieved.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:*

Change from good to great would be nice but change from good to terrible is far more likely.  Hope you enjoy it!

I'm a Dawg fan for like no matter what and I'll be watching mediocre or not.  I have no confidence that management can get the hire right so I would rather have Richt at this time!  But I understand the frustrations of many and they got their wish!


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 30, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Who is Mark Richt ?



He's that guy that does the ford truck commercials. 

I say yes. I think he would make a good atheletics director, though.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 30, 2015)

It was time for a change, as much as I hate to see a class act like CMR leave, 15 years is an awful long time and things begin to get stale. This will be beneficial for all involved.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> But every school expects to.



i noticed no one wants to be like Fsu. Hopefully the newdog coach doesn't start a culture of violence and sexual exploitation of women.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 30, 2015)

Another year away from being a year away...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2015)

From my Facebook feed one could surmise CMR is the only man capable of coaching college football who is a Christian and wants to be a positive influence on his players.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 30, 2015)

Depends on who we hire.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

I voted yes.  I graduated in 1976.  I am not happy that it came to this, but it was time.  Hope Richt stays on in some capacity.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't see how you fire a coach that is coming off a 10 win season and will likely have a 10 win season this year.  UGA thinks they have the tradition of Alabama, Ohio State, USC, Notre Dame etc. where a 10 win a year coach gets run off.    No offense intended (I promise) to dawg fans, but in your entire history of football outside of 4 years with Dooley - you've been as good under the Richt tenure as you've been in the history of your program.

It's one of those things that it is a brilliant move if you hire the next unstoppable name in college football.  Or if you hire a Mud Chump then you join the likes of Texas, Tennessee, and Nebraska that fire solid coaches and it takes a decade for your program to recover.   You guys have been wanting it, time will tell.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

Buzz said:


> It's one of those things that it is a brilliant move if you hire the next unstoppable name in college football.  Or if you hire a Mud Chump then you join the likes of Texas, Tennessee, and Nebraska that fire solid coaches and it takes a decade for your program to recover.   You guys have been wanting it, time will tell.



BTDT. I give you "Ray Goff" and "Jim Donnan".

Richt's winning % is .745. Dooley was .715. Only 2 UGA coaches have a higher winning % - Robert Winston - .833 for one season in 1894 and Herman Stegeman - .741 for 3 seasons 1920-1922 which makes them pretty much irrelevant today.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Yes, time for a change, but please Lord do not let us be what UT has been since Fulmer was relieved.



Please Lord, let UGA football suck for a decade or two. 

Thanks, your humble servant Jim.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

jiminbogart said:


> Please Lord, let UGA football suck for a decade or two.
> 
> Thanks, your humble servant Jim.



Dear Lord, jiminbogart is a Tech fan. Please ignore his prayer. It's a head fake anyway.

Your more humble servant elfiii


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2015)

Pat Dye was just on the sports show here and was asked about CMR. He said that it was unfortunate and that if Chubb would not have gotten hurt against UT they would be in the Championship game against Bama. Not sure if he was drunk or not but that did make a little sense.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> tDye was just on the sports show here and was asked about CMR. He said that it was unfortunate and that if Chubb would not have gotten hurt against UT they would be in the Championship game against Bama. Not sure if he was drunk or not but that did make a little sense.



Coulda, woulda, shouda, but I would like to think he was right. I expected an 8-4 or 7-5 season this year so I am pleasantly surprised it turned out like it did, just not happy with the way it turned out like it did. Still would have liked to beat volsux and the Gators and have another crack at Bama in the ATL.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i noticed no one wants to be like Fsu. Hopefully the newdog coach doesn't start a culture of violence and sexual exploitation of women.



See what Saban started?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Buzz said:


> I don't see how you fire a coach that is coming off a 10 win season and will likely have a 10 win season this year.  UGA thinks they have the tradition of Alabama, Ohio State, USC, Notre Dame etc. where a 10 win a year coach gets run off.
> 
> No we don't. But if makes you feel better to think that we do, then have at it.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 1, 2015)

Buzz said:


> It's one of those things that it is a brilliant move if you hire the next unstoppable name in college football.  Or if you hire a Mud Chump then you join the likes of Texas, Tennessee, and Nebraska that fire solid coaches and it takes a decade for your program to recover.   You guys have been wanting it, time will tell.



I agree. I wasn't calling for Mark Richt to be fired, but was warming to the idea that maybe a change was needed. Whether or not that was a good idea depends on who they get to replace him. I would like to think that before asking him to resign, they already had that person ready to take over. We shall see.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2015)

DSGB said:


> I agree. I wasn't calling for Mark Richt to be fired, but was warming to the idea that maybe a change was needed. Whether or not that was a good idea depends on who they get to replace him. I would like to think that before asking him to resign, they already had that person ready to take over. We shall see.



it was time for a change and what you said right here says it all


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> BTDT. I give you "Ray Goff" and "Jim Donnan".
> 
> Richt's winning % is .745. Dooley was .715. Only 2 UGA coaches have a higher winning % - Robert Winston - .833 for one season in 1894 and Herman Stegeman - .741 for 3 seasons 1920-1922 which makes them pretty much irrelevant today.



not really, Surely KYDawg remembers the Robert Winston season with fond memories..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

nickel back said:


> it was time for a change and what you said right here says it all



great post.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> great post.



:d..


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> great post.



...thug


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not really, Surely KYDawg remembers the Robert Winston season with fond memories..



Cold. Very cold.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> BTDT. I give you "Ray Goff" and "Jim Donnan".
> 
> Richt's winning % is .745. Dooley was .715. Only 2 UGA coaches have a higher winning % - Robert Winston - .833 for one season in 1894 and Herman Stegeman - .741 for 3 seasons 1920-1922 which makes them pretty much irrelevant today.



It seems Mr. Winston saw the light.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not really, Surely KYDawg remembers the Robert Winston season with fond memories..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------

